# RS232 Umschalter



## sps_mitte (29 November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer RS232 Switch, den man über die SPS zwichen mehreren Schnittstellen umschalten kann und nicht seriell rumdrehen muss. Am besten einen für über 8 Stück.
Habt mal jemand sowas gesehen oder damit zutun gehabt und weiss wo es sowas zukaufen gibt?
DANKEEEEE


----------



## Verpolt (29 November 2010)

hallo

Schau mal hier

http://www.migotec.de/inhalt/produkte/inhalt_produkte_multiplexer.shtml


----------



## sps_mitte (29 November 2010)

Der ist echt gut danke, wenn jemand eins mit über 8 kennt, immer her damit. dankeee


----------



## argv_user (29 November 2010)

sps_mitte schrieb:


> Der ist echt gut danke, wenn jemand eins mit über 8 kennt, immer her damit. dankeee



Vielleicht sind die Geräte ja kaskadierbar.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2010)

http://www.black-box.de/de-de/fp/918/36242/COS-Switch-RS232-RS422/V3.P3.S1.O3/rs232

die hatten früher mal was in 19 Zoll-Version kaskadierbar, keine Ahnung ob das mit den kleinen Dingern auch geht. Im Zweifelsfall anfragen.


----------

